# Moving toward inelegant, clumsy speech



## MercyL (Jun 4, 2013)

We have all lived long enough to notice shifts in the English language, better called "Americanese" here.

Some changes are alright and others are just stupid, like:

"Certificated" - The first time I saw this word I was standing in the school where I worked. the word was in an official school board document. When I questioned the word stating that it should be "certified" a teacher defended "certificated". I wanted to just puke.

"Incentivize" - Apparently the word "motivate" won't cut it anymore. I want to absolutely scream at folk who use it instead of the wonderful "motivate". We provide motivation...we do not "incentivize".

What language mutations really work your last nerve?


----------



## FíorFinné (Jun 4, 2013)

I admit to being disappointed with people who write "alright" (which isn't a word) when they mean "all right."


----------



## That Guy (Jun 5, 2013)

The destruction of language has proceeded to get worse and worse.  Of course, things go through changes.  But, it's quite obvious how sloppy and dumbed-down people have become in their "conversating". That's one ignorant abomination that just irks me most.  Conversating.  Conversating???


----------



## That Guy (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm also extremely irritated by "corporate speech".  Generally, I believe people who spout "Think out of the box" and "Going forward" do neither.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 5, 2013)

Down in the Big Apple, when a crowd is waiting to get into a place, they tend to say "are you waiting online? I always thought it should be are you waiting inline? Of course I could be online while waiting online......This is getting confusing.

Another  word that is misused all the time is there and their and to and too. I've messed these up a few times two.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jun 5, 2013)

*MercyL* quote:





> "Certificated" - The first time I saw this word I was standing in the school where I worked. the word was in an official school board document. When I questioned the word stating that it should be "certified" a teacher defended "certificated". I wanted to just puke.



Merci..there is such a work as _certificated_.  One can have earned a _*certificate*_ in a certain profession, thus being deemed* certificated*, but not be_ *certified* _by a governing board of such profession which usually requires completing examinations to obtain a certification.

For example, I am a *certificated *paralegal, having earned my certificate from an accredited college program, but never took an exam to become *certified *from any of the agencies offering certification.  I was also a licensed private investigator in the state of Texas, under the license of some private investigation firms.  I did not have an individual private investigator license, which requires more state certification.  Sometimes these certifications and licenses can be confusing.

*Prolly*, instead of probably...I cringe everytime I see it written or someone says it. 

If I hear someone say *"Let's be clear" *or _"*just to be clear"*_ one more time I swear I just want to be clear, I don't want to hear it anymore!!! Obama started this, and now every news show seems to have at least one person who mimics this phrase.

*"Fixin' to"* is another phrase,which albeit is primarily a southern phrase is one that needs to be dropped.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 5, 2013)

"Amazing" is another word I'm getting sick of hearing.  Lately, it seems everything is "Amazing"!  Bleah.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Jun 5, 2013)

I get a kick out of 'Fixin' to'; another one is 'I don't care to', when meaning 'I don't mind'.   Those don't bother me so much, as they are regional and just part of the local language, I guess.

What does bug me is 'loose' instead of lose, and countless other misspellings of common words we see all the time...I would think when people are corrected over and over, they would finally 'get it'.


----------



## Anne (Jun 5, 2013)

Another one:  Some say, so-and-so is going to 'haul me', or 'carry me' to the store, instead of 'give me a ride'.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 5, 2013)

I do sometimes work in a "Li-Berry!"


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 5, 2013)

As a north Idaho transplant to the Sunny South, it has taken me a while to get used to the expressions and unique spelling they use down here. Mostly, I just chuckle, and enjoy it, but sometimes my northern choice of words is baffling to the southern ears, too. If you ask what kind of pop they have, you just get a totally blank look most of the time, until I remember to say I want a soda ( usually pronounced "so-dey") , and then they know what I am asking for, a Co-cola, of course .

A shopping cart is a shopping cart most everywhere, but here it is called a "buggy" ; and a  "Winterbagel" is a popular type of motor home. Patio furniture might be "rod iron" , and your dog or horse belongs in his "pin".
I am sure there are others that make me chuckle, but these are what comes to mind right now.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 5, 2013)

Funny with the "pop" reference - the same thing happened to me when I visited Michigan from New York. I asked for a soda and they gave me an _ice cream_ soda.


----------



## Anne (Jun 5, 2013)

Ahhh; I'd forgotten about the 'soda'.  Yup, I find myself calling it that now, too. 

  This all reminds me:   Did you know the three wise men were firemen??      They came from afar.......


----------



## Pappy (Jun 5, 2013)

Back when CB's were all the rage, the popular saying was....Don't ya know, don't ya know. If I knew, I wouldn't be talking to you. I don't hear it as much today, but it sure got used a lot.


----------



## FíorFinné (Jun 5, 2013)

When our children have children, does that make their grandfathers fornicators of grand matriarchs?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jun 5, 2013)

Since being transplanted to the south, one thing I refuse to say is "Y'all". Don't even know if I spelled it right. Y'all come back now, ya heah. 

I was originally from the North, went to the South, then to the West coast, then back again to the South. All these different dialects have me confused, but I have still not allowed myself to pick up the Southern accent I once acquired and lost quickly on my move to the West coast a kid.  When you're a kid you learn to fit in quickly or be teased.

That Guy and Anne have nailed it with their social media posts.  I feel that is a big reason why we are so rapidly declining in our language skills.  I am not an English major, but it drives me crazy to see such inadequate comprehension in spelling and grammar these days among adults.  

When I see a poorly written post or blog, full of grammatical and spelling errors, even though the writer may have an interesting or valid point, I usually dismiss their opinion and move on. 

What is so frustrating is how many errors you see in news stories made by journalist these days, who of all people should have an above average grasp on the English language.


----------



## Anne (Jun 5, 2013)

I knew you'd get that one, Ozarkgal.   

I suppose some of the reason for the abbreviated words is to save time typing, and I notice it much more with texting from phones, etc.   Since I got an ipad, I'm even guilty of that to an extent....fingers aren't as nimble as they used to be, and the flat surface makes it harder if you're used to the regular keyboard.   But, I try not to do much of it, as it bugs me to shorten the words....just looks sloppy.


----------



## FíorFinné (Jun 5, 2013)

Your confusion in re "y'all" is that you might not hear the difference between the singular (y'all) and the plural (all y'all).  Most newcomers don't notice a preceding "all" and treat the direct address pronouns as the same, which they aren't.  I think that, as long as it's only conversation, it's not necessarily offensive.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 5, 2013)

Local dialects, accents and lexicon are unique and enjoyable if not always understood by a newcomer or visitor.  Langauges change and evolve.  New words are born and old ones fade away.  But (and a huge Butt it is...) the adulteration of our speech is sad and down right disgusting.  Slang is one thing.  Heck, I enjoy makin' up words and sayin' stooopid stuff fer fun 'n' games.  But ain't never gonna lower myself to that ignorant and lazy crap.  Fo' Sho'!

As for y'all . . .    When I was stationed in Texas, everywhere you went the people would say, "Ya'll come back now ya hear?!?"  So, my friends and I being smartassed Californians and New Yorkers began saying that to each other constantly.  We even adopted their accent for entertainment...

Speaking of accents.  I was dating an Australian woman years ago who, while at a dinner party, said how she was so tired of men falling all over her because they thought her accent was sexy.  She, then turned to me and said, "I love your accent . . . !"


----------



## TICA (Jun 6, 2013)

Another thing that I find is that I use the keyboard so much, my handwriting is terrible.... I mean really BAD.  Sometimes I can't even read it myself.  I never get letters anymore, just e-mail and while it is nice to keep in touch, I used to love getting letters.  My spelling has also gone downhill.  A lot of times my brain gets ahead of my typing and when I read it back, I see that I've missed words in the sentence so much so, that it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## MercyL (Jun 6, 2013)

That Guy said:


> The destruction of language has proceeded to get worse and worse.  Of course, things go through changes.  But, it's quite obvious how sloppy and dumbed-down people have become in their "conversating". That's one ignorant abomination that just irks me most.  Conversating.  Conversating???




OMG, I also cringe whenever I hear "conversate". It's as if the speaker has never heard the proper term, but the words "converse" and "conversation" are used more than a few times a day by the average person. What's even worse it that, often, I am the often the only adult who corrects students when they butcher the word!

I'm not sure which is worse - the way the word is mutating or being the only adult willing to correct its use!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 6, 2013)

I KNOW!

​(sorry . . . couldn't resist)


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 10, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Funny with the "pop" reference - the same thing happened to me when I visited Michigan from New York. I asked for a soda and they gave me an _ice cream_ soda.



From a state near Michigan:  when I went into a new grocery store and asked for soda, they pointed me to baking soda.  

Others I've heard in recent years:  "online" instead of standing "in line" or "in the line;"  "prom" instead of "the prom;"  "on the park" instead of "in the park;"  etc.  
And don't get me going on what the locals do with "barbecue," "sale papers," and "jelly doughnuts."  nthego:

Oh, and one from quite a few years ago:  a school teacher remarked on a report card that my kid had "stick-to-it-ive-ness."    Meant the child stayed with a task until it was completed-  sounded like some kind of disease.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 10, 2017)

People who say,  "I could  OF  gone to the store...etc."   Instead of,

  "I could  HAVE  gone to the store..etc"


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 11, 2017)

I think "awesome" is being way overused.

 HDH


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 11, 2017)

Another example of word-butchering, which you hardly hear anymore, is having your female dog "spaded", instead of "spayed".

Maybe they thought the vet went into Suzie with a _*spade *_to remove her uterus.

HDH


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 11, 2017)

Well the language evolves as time goes by.

We no longer say thee or thy.

It doesn't mean anything.  If it becomes popular it's a new word.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 11, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> Another example of word-butchering, which you hardly hear anymore, is having your female dog "spaded".
> 
> Maybe they thought the vet went into Suzie with a _*spade *_to remove her uterus.
> 
> HDH


  I :love_heart: my dog but I spade my cat?


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 11, 2017)

?

HiDesertHal


----------



## Falcon (Jun 11, 2017)

I clubbed my seal pup.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 11, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I clubbed my seal pup.



Thanks.  I couldn't find a spade icon.  I saw that on a bumper sticker.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 11, 2017)

_Speaking of playing card suits: 
_
When you're in Love, it's Hearts.

When you're Engaged, it's Diamonds.

When you're Married, it's Clubs.

When you're Dead, it's Spades.

HDH


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 11, 2017)

Here's one that bugs me but is so common now that I'm wondering if the grammar police have OKed it.  It's the 'Jo and I' vs. 'Jo and me' thing.    When I went to school - back in the age of dinosaurs -  I was taught that the pronoun before the verb is 'I' and after the verb is 'me'.  I just heard an announcer on NPR say  ..... "Let Jo and I do that."  Am I just behind the grammatical times?

We GRITS (Girls Raised In The South) have a lot of quirky phrases.  One that used to confuse Yankees was "Well, bless your heart!" said with emphasis and with sympathy dripping from every word.   They'd walk away thinking they had our most sincere blessings but actually it was a gentle southern insult.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 11, 2017)

helenbacque said:


> Here's one that bugs me but is so common now that I'm wondering if the grammar police have OKed it.  It's the 'Jo and I' vs. 'Jo and me' thing.    When I went to school - back in the age of dinosaurs -  I was taught that the pronoun before the verb is 'I' and after the verb is 'me'.  I just heard an announcer on NPR say  ..... "Let Jo and I do that."  Am I just behind the grammatical times?
> 
> We GRITS (Girls Raised In tThe South) have a lot of quirky phrases.  One that used to confuse Yankees was "Well, bless your heart!" said with emphasis and with sympathy dripping from every word.   They'd walk away thinking they had our most sincere blessings but actually it was a gentle southern insult.



Thanks . I never realized it was a sarcastic comment and I have used it.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 11, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Thanks . I never realized it was a sarcastic comment and I have used it.



Not to worry, Camper6.  A lot of it is in the delivery.  A simple, heartfelt 'Bless your heart' has an entirely different meaning and is welcome at any time.   I'm sure you didn't unknowingly insult anyone.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 11, 2017)

helenbacque said:


> Here's one that bugs me but is so common now that I'm wondering if the grammar police have OKed it.  It's the 'Jo and I' vs. 'Jo and me' thing.    When I went to school - back in the age of dinosaurs -  I was taught that the pronoun before the verb is 'I' and after the verb is 'me'.  I just heard an announcer on NPR say  ..... "Let Jo and I do that."  Am I just behind the grammatical times?
> 
> We GRITS (Girls Raised In tThe South) have a lot of quirky phrases.  One that used to confuse Yankees was "Well, bless your heart!" said with emphasis and with sympathy dripping from every word.   They'd walk away thinking they had our most sincere blessings but actually it was a gentle southern insult.



I knew "Bless your (or his/her/their) heart" was considered an insult in the South, but in some parts of the North it's considered a positive expression.
Another one that differs:  "Peachy."  I've learned when some Southerners say it it means super-great, while in the North it kinda means 'Couldn't be much worse.'


----------



## Falcon (Jun 11, 2017)

*SPLENDID*    is the new AWSOME.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 4, 2017)

I don't think this one was mentioned-  'invite' when it's not used as a verb.  Example:  'My friend received an invite, but I didn't get one.'  The word is supposed to be 'invitation.'


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 6, 2017)

helenbacque said:


> Here's one that bugs me but is so common now that I'm wondering if the grammar police have OKed it.  It's the 'Jo and I' vs. 'Jo and me' thing.    When I went to school - back in the age of dinosaurs -  I was taught that the pronoun before the verb is 'I' and after the verb is 'me'.  I just heard an announcer on NPR say  ..... "Let Jo and I do that."  Am I just behind the grammatical times?


We would not say, "Let we do that."  We would not say, "Let I do that."  Conjoining a pronoun with a noun does not change it from direct object to subject.  The announcer was guilty of hypercorrection which is very often substituting the subject form for that of the correct direct object.  People who use it ignorantly assume that it sounds educated.  It doesn't. 

Technically, this is called indirect discourse.  "Do" in this case is the infinitive form (which is indistinguishable from the indicative form in English.  An infinitive does not require "to."  This would be so much more apparent in a language that different forms for indicative and infinitive.  But regardless, you are right; he is wrong.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 23, 2017)

I sometimes see break and brake misused.


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 25, 2017)

helenbacque said:


> We GRITS (Girls Raised In The South) have a lot of quirky phrases.  One that used to confuse Yankees was "Well, bless your heart!" said with emphasis and with sympathy dripping from every word.   They'd walk away thinking they had our most sincere blessings but actually it was a gentle southern insult.



If you're from the South, are you familiar with "..and them"?
In context:  "Mary and them are coming for dinner."  It's impossible to know if 'them' is one other person or multiple people.  lol


----------



## helenbacque (Oct 26, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> If you're from the South, are you familiar with "..and them"?
> In context:  "Mary and them are coming for dinner."  It's impossible to know if 'them' is one other person or multiple people.  lol



Yes.  And it often comes out as "Mary and 'em".  It meant Mary and those you normally associated with her, her usual group.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Big Horn (Dec 9, 2017)

MarkinPhx said:


> View attachment 45735


I disagree. I have never heard the words_ turnt, fleek_, and _bae_.  However with few exceptions, probably primarily typos, I find that confusion of _their_ and _there_ as well as _you're_ and _your _to be uncommon.


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2018)

I was in a convenience store and saw a sign "$5 for ate donuts". When I tried to explain that "ate" should be "eight", she just gaped at me. Guess that's why she was working in a convenience store and not at the government research center.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2018)

debodun said:


> I was in a convenience store and saw a sign "$5 for ate donuts". When I tried to explain that "ate" should be "eight", she just gaped at me. *Guess that's why she was working in a convenience store and not at the government research center.*



 You might want to go to your bible study class and learn something about humility and being charitable.

The reference to "ate" and "eight" was amusing, but insulting the clerk like that was unkind.

My grandson works in a grocery store but excelled in physics and chemistry. He chooses a career in retail food management because he likes it. Don't ever imagine he has less than a highly intelligent mind!


----------



## Radrook (Apr 20, 2018)

WEll here are my pet peeves:

1. I hand went. Instead of : I had gone.

2. He had ate... Instead of he had eaten.

3. He did did it. Instead of he did do it.

4. When I had came to her house. Instead of I had come,....

5. I didn't did it. Instead of I didn't do it.

BTW
I once heard people using "sick breath" for "secret".

There are more but those are the ones that annoy me most.


----------



## Big Horn (Apr 20, 2018)

Radrook said:


> WEll here are my pet peeves:
> 
> 1. I hand went. Instead of : I had gone.
> 
> ...


I can't argue with any of those.

I do have a pet hatred as well: telling a dog to _lay_ down rather than _lie _down.


----------



## Radrook (Apr 20, 2018)

Big Horn said:


> I can't argue with any of those.
> 
> I do have a pet hatred as well: telling a dog to _lay_ down rather than _lie _down.



As long as the dog doesn't understand it as "Go get im Cujo! Sic im boy!"no harm done i guess.  

*But all kidding aside I know exactly what you mean. It is a mistake which is very prevalent.*

*This article offers some tips*
https://www.quickanddirtytips.com/education/grammar/lay-versus-lie


----------

